

The dark web strikes back - drdoctrine
http://m.techcrunch.com/2013/10/04/deep-web-users-are-ready-to-launch-silk-road-2-0/

======
stevewillows
I don't think it's fair to compare or relate DPR to Snowden. Building a place
for people to buy coke isn't exactly freedom fighting. I realize that this
skips past all of the other excuses he had for running the place.

~~~
smosher
I disagree. Many people in this world lack the freedom to purchase cocaine.
Whether they should have the freedom is up for debate. Whether it's a question
of freedom is not.

~~~
stevewillows
Should we also have the freedom to hire a contract killer then? If not, where
do we draw the line?

I agree that we should have the freedom to access anything we need to, but I
guess it comes down to where we draw the line and what the appropriate
response by law enforcement is. Much like we are seeing with growing marijuana
for therapeutic intent (selling and personal) vs running a grow up for profit.

My main argument was that they are comparing DPR, who turns a profit, to
Snowden who essentially lost everything to expose a corrupted system.

In a sense the active simulation we see with bitcoin is an example of a
profitable but accurate exercise of a system.

Outside of specific details (legal etc), it is an interesting concept to
witness the drug trade without the use of 'the street'. Hopefully this will
present some ideas that will shape this currently illegal economy toward
something that can be regulated and made 'safe'.

~~~
smosher
> Should we also have the freedom to hire a contract killer then?

It sounds an awful lot like you're trying to pick an argument that isn't on
the table. I haven't endorsed any freedoms in particular, why are you asking
me about this?

~~~
stevewillows
Were you suggesting that we should all have access to substances etc
regardless of the laws in our land? I apologize if I read you wrong.

~~~
smosher
I wasn't. I was making the point that it's important to realize that it is a
question of freedom even if you don't regard it as one that should be had.
There are those who don't believe Snowden is fighting for justified freedoms
and that his alleged treachery is worse than facilitating drug trafficking.

------
zipfle
Misleading title. Suggest: People On Internet Say They Will Do Something That
Will Totally Stick It To The Man, Just You Wait.

~~~
fragsworth
Not really misleading. It _will_ be rebuilt. There's too big of a market for
it.

~~~
warcher
Seriously, that guy moved a billion dollars worth of drugs. And was criminally
stupid, might I add. If we don't do it, there are a thousand other countries
who will. Putting up a hidden tor website isn't exactly putting a man on the
moon.

It would be silly to expect this latest round in the war on drugs to go down
any differently than it's been going for decades. Whatever sucker was on top
of the pyramid gets put in jail, and drugs get cheaper, purer, and easier to
get. Just like clockwork.

~~~
malandrew
How many startups can claim over $1 billion in transactions handle after only
two years in operation?

For people that can figure out how to secure themselves against arrest, that's
a lot of money that wants to be spent. I am surprised it was an American that
was behind it because we are the home of the War on Drugs and many SR
customers are Americans. A foreigner operating in the right country can make
all that revenue with a lot less risk. Going after this opportunity is a no
brainer for some people.

